# btpd doesn't download files



## ldgc (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello people 
I followed the instructions on github and the man pages, but on all the torrents that I tried, net-p2p/btpd is stuck at 0.0% download. I checked ~/.btpd/log but it doesn't show errors.


----------



## ldgc (Dec 17, 2018)

I forgot to mention that the system is a fresh installation of 11.2-Release and that I didn't use a firewall, a proxy or ssh.
Any suggestion is appreciated


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 17, 2018)

Are you sure the torrent is active? It might help to make sure that it's the software and not something else. My advice would be to try and grab net-p2p/rtorrent (small commandline based client) and try the same torrent to see if that works.

If it does then the problem is likely caused by btpd, otherwise it's originating somewhere else.


----------



## ldgc (Dec 26, 2018)

ShelLuser the torrent works with www/aria2.
Furthermore, there is another user in _btpd-users mailing list_ with the same problem, so I assume that this problem is caused by btpd.


----------

